# sheds so far



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

sheds and a few deer we found this year


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are some nice sheds. Do you think the skull one will clean up?


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

ya when I get it done I will show the pics


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

DDAAAAAAANNNNGGGGG!!!! 
You got some AWESOME shed spots!!!!!
Good JoB 
Jonny


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice sheds!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice work! My buddy and I are up up 16 sheds between us so far. Hopefully we can get a few more before all the critters start chewing them up.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot of nice shed's found this year...Can only guess as to what they will look like this fall...Happy shed hunting guy's.....JIM.....


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice! I have looked for the past 2 years and have not found one! Whats the secret on finding them lol


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

onesmokinduramax said:


> Nice! I have looked for the past 2 years and have not found one! Whats the secret on finding them lol


Find an area with a high population of deer and walk every inch of it. That is what I try to do, but it really is like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

bassnpro1 hit the nail on the head its just like hunting a big one find were they are and put the time in it will pay off. here are todays finds two of us found three here are my two


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

hey fatkid some great sheds that you are finding. i remember from last year that you had a great buck that you let your freind shoot, and i was amazed that you could see a buck of that size constantly in what looked like a backyard. either you have some great private property or you have a tall fence


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice sheds. Mostly in fields or bedding or travel zones?


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been out a at least 10 times and found one matching set from last year within2 feet of eachother. I could tell they were last year cause all the points were completely chewed off


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

k_marshall said:


> I could tell they were last year cause all the points were completely chewed off


That doesn't mean they were from last year. I have seen fresh antlers get chewed into pieces in one day. It just depends on how many rodents you have running around and if they have a taste for antlers. I have also found sheds over a year old with no chew marks. Just depends on your area. A better way to tell if it is an old antler is to look at the base for dirt and the wax ring. Also the antlers will be whiter in general if they were out all year.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah, bassnpro, they were real white and cracked kinda


----------



## jarrettz97 (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay so here is a quick story....

for years this same buck has been seen on this private porperty that no one is allowed hunting on at all. He was seen two years ago as a big 17 point....and now this past year he looks like a 20 pt and a moonnnsssttteerr....if I would guess he's a 180 class or better....he has great genetics and also offspring in the same woods...ive seen a 12, 8, 6, and a spike all together in the same woods...while the big boy holds tight in the woods.....Ive finally got permission for me and me only to go into the woods to shed hunt only....if you look at my profile you can see some rubs I found in the woods...nothing too great but some big trees rubbed....

If you guys can give me any pointers finding sheds it'd be greeatttlllyy appreciated...I will post up pics of any I can find!!! PM me with your help guys I think this will be the only time i'll be able to shed hunt!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I try to keep an eye peeled for round clean cut things in the ground. A limb will never break clean and very seldom are perfectly round. This makes it alot easier for me to spot a shed by looking for the base as I am color blind and it makes it tough. If a color blind guy can find sheds this should be a good method to help you out.


----------



## jarrettz97 (Mar 1, 2009)

lol thankyou....the way the woods are set up....they arent very big....but theres two set of woods that have a thicket that attaches the two woods together....the only problem with the thicket right now...is we've recieved a lot of rain lately and its extremely muddy with big patches of water....so I dont know if I should hold off until this weather breaks or just go right in....ahhh its frustrating I want to find these sheds!!! nothings ever easy though with hunting lol. Thanks for the advice Im thinking bout going this weekend and chance my luck again...i think its sopposed to be near 50 so weather should be alright!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are some from this year...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice finds Phish!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is some mighty fine sheds there Phish....JIM......


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

thank ya thank ya


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

WOOT WOOT!!!
Nice Phish!!!! I mean antlers


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Phish I just looked at your pic. again....What do you have fenced in up on the hill...could it be the deer that owned those sheds...Just kidding guy......JIM......


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Ha in a perfect world maybe... If so i'd shoot a monster every year and need a bigger house to put them all on the wall...


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Jarrettz97, check around fencelines where the deer either jump the fence or crawl under/through it. Your best bet will be in any fields that may be in the area(even yards if in urban areas) He's probably traveling at night to his feeding area and comming back to the "no hunting" property to bed. Good luck. Hope you find em'


----------



## kinzy (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice looking pile of bone you got there Phish! Some impressive finds.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Found this little one at my Uncles place. (Low spot in the fence) Its the first for the year.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Was looking for shrooms yesterday and found two sheds (both five on a side). The one scored 74 and the other 60. Very little chewing on them. Going to go crazy waiting for the rut in Nov. Have had permission to hunt this place for ever but never did because it just didn't seem like a very good spot. Have a feeling I will be there a bunch next year. Late season should be great. Good Hunting LB


----------

